# For sale Epson 2200 head for DTG kiosk or Fast T-jet



## adrenal1n (Sep 29, 2008)

For sale is Brand new in a box Print head 
Epson 2200

Used for Direct to garment printers

- DTG kiosk
- Fast T-jet standard
- Fast T-jet 2



























Suitable for any DTG printer that is based on epson 2200
Bought from American Screen Supply, Inc.

Epson 2200 Printhead

RRP USD$385
RRP AUD$440

We sold the machine, this is a spare bought couple of months ago
Never been used, NEW

SAVE $$$ price starts at $250 on ebay
please go this page 

Epson 2200 Print head for DTG printer kiosk and Fast T-jet printer | eBay

listed for $250 AUD buy now $325
International shipping$35

dont miss this opportunity, save hundreds!
item will be shipped from Sydney, Australia
if you in Australia PM me, you can buy not from ebay if nobody bid yet

Bank deposit or Paypal
International PayPal only


----------

